# early breakfast and sunny morning licking.



## alleyyooper (Mar 31, 2013)

Al


----------



## Blazin (Mar 31, 2013)

They look tasty!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Apr 6, 2013)

Good stuff.


----------



## ShoerFast (Apr 6, 2013)

We get moochers here also, Mule Deer.

Here their lapping up some brewers-malt livestock feed next to a few BLM donkey.












Sorry for the distance, these deer are sort of on to me. 
They love brewers malt, but can hear me set my coffee down. Best picture I will get with out a lens.


----------



## Matt59 (Apr 9, 2013)

This was from back during the season. I was out one evening sitting in a stand on a trail leading to a bean field, basically trying to get a deer going for its dinner. Well I had no luck so I went home and started making some burgers (beef not venison ) on my deck. And what do you know, here's a doe bedded down 10 feet outside my fence, dang thing just ambushed me getting MY dinner.


----------

